# Is this R15 dead? Very sick



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Well... my wifes box worked great for 6 weeks (currently still have NOT been updated since August) and the last week it's been SO bad that my wife is about to kill me.

I need to reset this thing 3 or 4 times per day... almost EVERY recording.. 9 out of 10 at least... records perhaps 10-15 minutes and then stops. Or.. just as often.. they simplly show up in history as 'not recorded'... hangs with black screen daily as well.

It just doesn't record anything for very long. Older recordings.. and the few is manages to squeeze out.. play just fine.

I bet of the last 40 set recordings (a weeks worth) it successfully got 3.

What is this?? It is UNUSABLE. Was just fine. Nothing. 

- Worth trying a TOTAL format? (Wife would lose a LOT of shows)... or does pushing reset 40 times over the last 7 days show it's trash.

- Worth waiting for the next update? (It's a 300)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

What temp is the box running at? It could be overheating. Outside of that you could be having drive issues. If all else fails wipe it out and try again. Some have had good luck with forcing a reinstall of the same Firmware and then rebooting.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

I would recommend a re-format. If that doesn't help, it's time to replace the DVR.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

OK... I cleared ALL the series links and TDL. Did a force update... it grabbed the same version again. Now I'll try it..... IF it has the same issues I'll do the FULL FORMAT tomorrow night and let you all know if it helped.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

Slyster said:


> Well... my wifes box worked great for 6 weeks (currently still have NOT been updated since August) and the last week it's been SO bad that my wife is about to kill me.
> 
> I need to reset this thing 3 or 4 times per day... almost EVERY recording.. 9 out of 10 at least... records perhaps 10-15 minutes and then stops. Or.. just as often.. they simplly show up in history as 'not recorded'... hangs with black screen daily as well.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem as you do, I did a total format and everything seems to be working OK.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

STILL dead!

Interestingly.. it shows ALL future recordings IN the history list as canceled! Is this normal since the show hasn't happened yet?

Next.. we will attempt a TOTAL FORMAT.. we just hate to lose all the shows we have on there... the thing is 2/3rds FULL of good stuff.


----------



## captain kirk (May 22, 2006)

I had similar problems. Playback would kill the system. Had to red button reset frequently. Every now and then it would not recover from a red button reset and had to do a reformat. Did 3 complete reformats over the course of 6 months or so. Finally gave up and bought a used R10. Like my other R10, the newly aquired used R10 works perfectly.


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Well... it's dead. They are sending a replacement.

Then in November, we are just getting rid of it altogether and getting a second HR20. My HR20 has been wonderful. Hardley a single glitch.


----------



## BetaTester (Jul 12, 2006)

captain kirk said:


> I had similar problems. Playback would kill the system. Had to red button reset frequently. Every now and then it would not recover from a red button reset and had to do a reformat. Did 3 complete reformats over the course of 6 months or so. Finally gave up and bought a used R10. Like my other R10, the newly aquired used R10 works perfectly.


Same here.....I have 2 R15's that worked reasonably well until July, then had to do a complete format of my main box. Software update 10D3? really mucked up everything for me. The re-format seemed to help for a while but software updates would make it worse.
It kept freezing during playback and needing 3 or 4 resets per day, that I had enough. Picked up an R10 last week on Ebay and am not looking back. It's been a dream machine compared to the R15. It actually records programs when you tell it to and plays them back without going to the black screen of death!!


----------

